# Jetsons and Chappy II 55 Chevy



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/slideshow/jetsons and chappy

my take on the Jetsons, but it must be a neighbor family! LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*chappy brass with lexan 55 Chevy*















you have all seen the inline brass chassis on chappy's thread.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL!!! Love the Jetsons car!!! That may be George's cousin Louie and family!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

55 looks slick!! Great job with the details!! That's some fine print on there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I cannot take credit for the 55 chevy.
I got it from someone.
maybe someone on HT.
I cannot remember, but it looked like it belonged on the chappyII brass inline chassis.
someone who knows Nescopek(sp) PA !!!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet Al, I like the body a lot it fits real well with the chassis!:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is sweet Al. Like them both.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spacely Sprocket approves of this Message...*

Al,

Ooooooh man you put people in the Jetson Mobile...now that is FUN!!
Pimped it out with Glitter...even the rims. 

That Chappy with the 55 body is a great combo too!!

Bob...It's up to us to keep building the fun...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing that's the LA west coast Jetson's. Cool how you stuffed em all in there... Always enjoy seeing a 55!!! Bet it's fun to run...RM


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a beauty


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

neat stuff Al, I never saw that much detailing on a lexan body. Now I wanna do a Jetson car with the horrorclix aliens.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cool jetsons car AP! The 55 Cheby looks awesome too! Bet its quick! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude please make copies of Georges ride!!!!! I bet it would be a big seller. 

Show a pic of the chassis under that lexan bud.


----------

